# How to fill small gaps in MDF?



## kthode85 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey guys, Thanks in advance for taking a look at my question!

The thing I am doing is making a coffee table...a Nintendo Controller coffee table to be exact. The thing I am having trouble with is figuring out how to make the button trim pieces look seamless along its edges. The thing I had to do was take my router and route out 1/8th of an inch of material from the face of the table so I could fit my controller trim into that routed out part:

(This is the top of the table with the trim parts cough cut out, now they are sanded and the corners are rounded off)










(This is me routing out the wood around the buttons. I used the metal straight edge to use as a guide with my router)









The thing I am having trouble with is, since there are small gaps between the sides of the face of the table and the sides of the inserts, what do I do to fill those spaces before I do my final sanding before painting? I would use wood filler (i have Elemers brand) but it seems like that stuff wont do so well when trying to fill very small gaps. Are there any other options?

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

Try Bondo.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

I've used vinyl spackling with pretty good success.


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

This stuff is the best for small gaps. It uses the same hardener as bondo but is a much thinner consistency. Any automotive paint store should have it.


----------



## kthode85 (Jul 20, 2010)

thanks for the comments! I actually have a tube of the Evercoat brand glazing putty with the additive that makes it super easy to sand. I do fiberglass work building car stereo enclosures and door panels so i have all that stuff. I will try that out and see how it works out. Thanks again for that idea! 

Cheers


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

ok mdf needs to be primmed first, use gripper home depot has it very good primmer/sealer.
then skim with auto bondo, sand good and caulk inside gaps. let the caulking dry over night and prime again, sand , and aply your top coat


----------

